# Wolf Pack Fin & Fowl



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Pumpkin Patch & Boy Scouts*

We were proud to present the proceeds from our Pumpkin Patch event benefiting our local Boy Scout Troop #106. What a great bunch of youngsters! Making the presentation with our check for $3,000 was our very own Eagle Scout & Captain, James Cunningham surrounded by family & team here at Castaway Lodge along with Corporate underwriters of the event including Mr. & Mrs. Jason Guerra with Dimension Energy Services and Mr. & Mrs. John Kelly with Wavenet Wireless.

*Corporate Conferencing*

We're blessed to be the backdrop for companies looking to incorporate a conferencing event with the best fishing and waterfowl hunting on the Texas Mid-Coast. At the moment, we're hosting a large plastics company from Waco that are conferencing for two half-days and then fishing in the afternoons. Day 3 of the event will find the employees in decompression mode with conferencing behind them and a total day of relaxation on the water. Hats off to those companies and their leadership for such a wonderful retreat for the folks that make them successful.

The first afternoon trip was a big hit with heavy boxes of Redfish hitting the boards and there's nothing like a big pull to "clear the mechanism". You can bet there's more hot action ahead! *Facebook*

Mud & Grass was the focus and Capt. Chris Cady was first to dial in over the ultra skinny waters of the extreme back reaches. Capt. Trey Ross and Capt. Braden Proctor were hot on his heels while Capt. James Cunningham ran into a late bite that produced full limits. *Photo Gallery.*

We've got lots of great wing shooting and a ton of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop*.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. *Coastal Waterfowl*

*Kayak Pack Trips - Fishing & Touring*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! *Texas Kayak Safari*

*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! *Seadrift Bay Fishing*

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------

